# Info über DSL- Flatrate...



## Frankensurfer (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi, User!

Nach längerem hin und her habe ich nun beschlossen, mir ein DSL Modem zu besorgen. 
Ich möchte meinen momentanen Provider "AOL" wechseln und eine DSL- Flatrate bei "tiscali" aktivieren. 
So weit so gut... Die Flatrate würde mich dort aufgerundet 16 € / Mtl. kosten. Kein Transfervolumen oder Begrenzung ect.! 
Mich überzeugt das Preisleistungsverhältnis. 

Meine Frage: Ist die Internet Verbindung über tiscali immer 100%, oder gibt´s da etwa schwierigkeiten mit dem Ping, Download, Upload ect.? 
Wer hat darüber Informationen..? Kennt von Euch vielleicht noch einen Internet Provider, der eine günstigere oder vergleichbare Flatrate anbietet? 

Vielen Dank für weitere Informationen!
Mit Fränkischen Grüßen, Joachim


----------



## knulp (3. Oktober 2003)

also bei dauer-downloads wird dir da gekündigt...und wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, hast du bei dem Vertrag immer noch 12 () Monate Vertragslaufzeit...da fragt sich noch einer wieso es so billig ist  
Ich üersönlich hab keine Erfahrung damit gemacht, aber es ist doch wirklich seltsam, wieso die Flatrate bei T-Ofnline 30 € kostet und bei Tiscali die Hälfte? 
Nimm lieber die für 19,99 mit geringerer Kündigungsfrist. Damit werden viele Kunden ver..... reingelegt.

knulp

PS: Ich bin übrigens bei 1und1 mit 5 Gb Transferlimit. Kostet auch 15 € und ich bin von der Geschwindigkeit und so her sehr zufrieden. Außerdem subventionieren die dir die Hardware.


----------



## TheGeckO (9. Oktober 2003)

Geh auf KEINEN fall tiscali! Zwei von meinen Freunden waren bei denen.
Wenn die Tiscali hören werden die zu Amokläufern. Besonders den einen haben sie richtig fertig gemacht. Der hatte ein Transfervolumen von über 20GB pro Monat. Obwohl er eine Flatrate ohne Beschränkung hatte, haben die irgendwann die Vertragsbedingungen so geändert, dass er auf einmal Volumenbeschränkung hatte, aber nicht Bescheid gesagt oder Brief geschrieben oder Ähnliches. Es kamen Rechnungen von über 800 € die er natürlich nicht zahlen wollte. Nach der ersten Mahnung sofort gekündigt und seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehört.
Außerdem drosseln die irgendwelche Ports von Filesharingprogrammen. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau welche.

An deiner Stelle würde ich zu einem lokalen Anbieter wechseln. Die haben bessere Konditionen als T. Es kommt auch auf dein Surfverhalten an. Je nachdem wieviel Transfervolumen pro Monat anfällt.

Greetz TheGeckO


PS: Ich bin übrigens bei http://www.m-net.de


----------



## vogtländer (9. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Tiscali, dann vergiss Filesharing. Tiscali drosselt etliche Ports z.B. für Kazaa, WinMX, eMule aber auch IRC. Ich hatte teilweise auch Zeiten (Stunden bis Tage) da konnte ich überhaupt nicht vernünftig surfen, weil die Leitung langsamer war als mit nem 56k-Modem.

Bleibst du im Monat unter 100h empfehle ich 1&1. Durch die Fair-Flat bezahlst du nur 16,90€. Bei mehr als 100h 26,90€. Aber wenn du Filesharing machen willst, dann lass die Finger von 1&1, denn bei mehr als 20GB/Monat verlangen die 39.90€. 

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Frankensurfer (12. Oktober 2003)

Guten Morgen @all!
Ich habe mit großem Interesse Eure Beiträge gelesen.
Ich bin erstaunt was es doch für große Unterschiede in der Welt der Provider gibt!
Wenn "tiscali" sich so anstellt, dann werde ich es mir nochmal überlegen zu diesem Provider zu wechseln. 
Bis dahin lese ich weiter die Foren Beiträge durch um mich über dieses Thema zu Informieren. 

Wie ich aus anderen Foren erfahren habe, sind die meisten User mit den Anbietern: t-online, 1&1 und AOL sehr zufrieden. 
Die Qualität bei einem "Seriösen Provider" wie den 3 oben genannten, hat halt seinen Preis. 
Fazit: Günstig ist anscheinend nicht immer von hoher Qualität. (siehe tiscali)

Schönes Wochenende.
Gruß, J o a c h i m


----------



## knulp (12. Oktober 2003)

wie schafft man es denn, mit AOL zufrieden zu sein?

Die Software ist schrecklich, die Geschwindigkeit schlecht, und die Ping-Zeiten katastrophal. Und obendrein ist AOL nicht mal günstig.
Zu T-Online würde ich auch nicht gehen, weil die es einfach nicht geregelt kriegen. Wenn die sogar Geschäftskunden grottenschlecht behandeln (an denen sie guut verdienen...) , scheinen die es echt nicht nötig zu haben. Die Geschwindigkeit mag gut sein, aber der Service....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





knulp


----------



## TheGeckO (12. Oktober 2003)

Wenn man keine flatrate braucht gibt es sehr viele auch kleinere Anbieter wo der Preis UND der Service stimmt. Aber solange Firmen ohne eigenes Netz auf die Leitungen der Telekom angewiesen sind, wird sich da nicht viel ändern.
Wo ich vor der Entscheidung stand welchen ISP ich nehmen soll, kam für mich nur Arcor oder M-Net in Frage.
Und da Arcor nicht redundant an die großen Carrierleitungen angeschlossen ist, blieb nur einer übrig.
An alle die im Großraum München wohnen kann ich M-Net nur empfehlen. So eine Serviceleistung gab es noch nie in Deutschland.  
Da sind sie noch um jeden einzelnen Kunden bemüht. Aber genug der Schleichwerbung. Unterstützt auf jeden Fall eure lokalen Anbieter.
Masochisten können auch Tiscali nehmen.


----------



## Frankensurfer (12. Oktober 2003)

@knulp!

Zitat: *wie schafft man es denn, mit AOL zufrieden zu sein?
Die Software ist schrecklich, die Geschwindigkeit schlecht, 
und die Ping-Zeiten katastrophal. Und obendrein ist AOL nicht 
mal günstig.*

Ich gebe Dir recht: Die Software ist nicht so der Hit,
der Ping kann sich nicht sehen lassen und von günstig kann nicht 
die Rede sein!

Weißt Du, man muss wissen was man im Internet so alles anstellen möchte.
Das ist wie die Auswahl eines PC Neukaufes. Wenn ich gerne Spielen möchte
brauche ich eine gute Grafikkarte und einen großen Arbeitsspeicher ect.
So ähnlich funktioniert meiner Meinung nach das Ganze auch mit der Auswahl
des Providers. 

Ich glaube aber eher, das DU mit keinem Provider so recht zufrieden bist.
Vielleicht hast Du zu hohe Erwartungen, oder so in diese Richtung...
Seit der Veröffentlichung der AOL 8.0 Software braucht man nun diese nicht mehr.
Statt dessen kann man sich nun mit einem "raspppoe- Treiber" per DFÜ einwählen. 
Ich benutze jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren AOL und ich bin echt begeistert!

Klar, das man sich auch mal nach etwas vergleichbarem umschaut.
Die Auswahl an ISP ist ja heutzutage echt Riesig.

Danke für Deine Meinung.
Gruß, J o a c h i m


----------

